# Finding wrecks



## rickles23

Hi,

To finish a couple of chapters on the mail boats in World War Two I need some help in finding Sonar scans of:

Prinses Astrid sunk off Dunkerque

HMS Prince Philippe sunk in the Irish Channel.

Regards


----------

